# Riding mower moving slowly



## Fireofthylove (Aug 11, 2021)

I improperly replaced the oil filter on my John Deere e180. As I pulled out of the barn, I noticed oil spilling out. In that short time, the engine lost nearly all the oil. I turned it off, fixed the filter, and added oil back to the machine. Now, the engine turns on but when I press the accelerator the mower only crawls forward very slowly. It is the same when reversing. Any idea on what is damaged?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I doubt you hurt the engine in such a short timeframe. Does your engine rev up like it used to? Do you have the brake on??


----------



## Fireofthylove (Aug 11, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I doubt you hurt the engine in such a short timeframe. Does your engine rev up like it used to? Do you have the brake on??


Thank you, I was glad to find you all!

The engine will come on and seems to be running fine. I engaged the mowing deck and that seems to be turning just fine as well. Everything sounds normal to me. The muffler does get almost instantly too hot to touch, but I don’t know if that is normal, never bothered to touch it right at start up before 😂

I released the brake, but I was wondering if oil or any debris it picked up could be gunking it up in a way that is not letting it properly disengage. Could this have happened to some other part as well? Which should I look at?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you perhaps coat the drive belt with oil during the mishap?


----------



## Fireofthylove (Aug 11, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Did you perhaps coat the drive belt with oil during the mishap?


I would not be surprised if that happened. The oil filter came just about all the way off so it was like effectively driving with no filter at all. Oil was just bubbling out and dripping down everywhere.

Is the theory then that the drive belt just can’t get enough traction because of the oil?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Think about it..... You just dropped 2 quarts of pressurized hot engine oil onto your drive belt that requires friction on pulley surfaces to move the machine. The drive belt is oil soaked. PITA, but not as much of a PITA as actually changing the belt. Deck has to come off, mower has to be lifted up, lay on your back and say bad things about the folks who design stuff at John Deere..... PITA.

If the engine sounds OK, I'd run it, the belt will eventually dry out. It's gonna stink, it's gonna be scary to you, and there are people on this forum that are gonna say I'm FoC (nothing new there)...... But they're not the ones laying underneath a John Deere changing a drive belt in AUGUST.

Not to sound like a jerk, but you just stumbled with an oil change. That's OK, that's how a lot of us learn. Changing an oil soaked drive belt on a hydro-static drive lawn mower is like 10 pay grades above that job.

Go to the local auto parts store and get a _*GIANT*_ can of non-flammable carburetor cleaner. Try to get at the drive belt/pulley on the engine. Start the mower and let it idle. That belt is going to be moving, so you've got to be careful. Use the "straw" that comes with the can of carb cleaner and start spraying the inside to the belt/pulley contact area. Then go run the machine around..... It may take 2-3 cans, but that's way cheaper than a JD drive belt, and you dodge the bullet of changing that drive belt in August.


----------



## Fireofthylove (Aug 11, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Think about it..... You just dropped 2 quarts of pressurized hot engine oil onto your drive belt that requires friction on pulley surfaces to move the machine. The drive belt is oil soaked. PITA, but not as much of a PITA as actually changing the belt. Deck has to come off, mower has to be lifted up, lay on your back and say bad things about the folks who design stuff at John Deere..... PITA.
> 
> If the engine sounds OK, I'd run it, the belt will eventually dry out. It's gonna stink, it's gonna be scary to you, and there are people on this forum that are gonna say I'm FoC (nothing new there)...... But they're not the ones laying underneath a John Deere changing a drive belt in AUGUST.
> 
> ...


Thank you much for the help


----------



## Fireofthylove (Aug 11, 2021)

Update on this for anyone that might care:

The issue was indeed the drive belt getting oil soaked. I got a new belt at Lowe’s and fortunately for me there’s a tractor fix it man about a mile down the road. Can’t call him on the telephone, but just drive on over to his place and he’ll appear from somewhere or another. He came and picked up the mower on his trailer, replaced the belt, and dropped it back off all within 24 hours for $60. He even sharpened my blades for me.


----------

